# Pay Increases



## SummerFields (Feb 6, 2022)

Does anyone know where to find the pay increase schedule for DC’s? Regular TM not Merit position.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 7, 2022)

The file on the SharePoint says it'll be prorated based on your time spent and you'll get it as long as you're still an active TM.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Feb 7, 2022)

I think you’d have to ask HR, and I don’t think they’ll show you the rates for other buildings if you were wondering that. (Assuming based on your other thread)


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 8, 2022)

Not the progression but if you check Spot's careers page I believe the job listings mention the payrates so you can kind of see who makes a few bucks more or less overall.


----------

